
Sequoia Capital VC fires back at claims he kept 'sexual slave' for 13 years - cft
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/mar/14/michael-goguen-sex-slave-allegation-sequoia-capital-silicon-valley-partner
======
kafkaesq
A choice quote indeed, at the end of the article:

 _The firm does not have a strong track record with women either on its team
or in its investment portfolio – of twelve partners, only one is female. When
asked about the lack of diversity in December, Sequoia partner Michael Moritz
– who was knighted by Queen Elizabeth in 2013 – said he wasn’t prepared to
lower his standards for women._

 _“Oh, we look very hard. In fact, we just hired a young woman from Stanford
who’s every bit as good as her peers, and if there are more like her, we’ll
hire them. What we’re not prepared to do is to lower our standards,” he said._

 _He continued: “If there are fabulously bright, driven women who are really
interested in technology, very hungry to succeed, and can meet our performance
standards, we’d hire them all day and night ... Our job is to field the very
best team.”_

